# Snow in the Netherlands!



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

This morning we had snow!
Not sooo much, but it was white.









Hiro









Hiro









The street were I live


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Your pictures are always so beautiful. I really should get a decent camera.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very pretty, stay warm!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What beautiful snow pictures. Hiro looks so gorgeous!

Kathie


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

What kind of camera does Hiro use?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Great pics! Looks like a hot chocolate kind of day!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiro's color shows up so nice on the snow. That is about the amount of snow I like. The kind that only last a couple of days here ~ then gone!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

As always lovely pictures.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice pictures of the snow!


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Love the pictures! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> What kind of camera does Hiro use?


A CANON 40D


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Great pics when I saw Hiro I knew I had to go to that thread...right away!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Many years ago we spent three weeks in the Netherlands. It was lovely. We got a canvas print at a museum that shows skaters on the canals. Just yesterday I was on line and came across a current photo of people skating on the canals because of your cold winter. It looks just like the old painting. What a beautiful land--with good food and nice people!


----------

